# Adjustable suspension?



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello everyone, new to the forum here. Have an 04 gto and read somewhere that steering ratio was adjustable stock. Also heard about adjustable sway bars. Anyone with any info on this? I would love to change the steering ratio just a tad. Feels kind of numb for about a quarter turn.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

You got some bad info. Steering is not adjustable, just as it isn't with any steering system.

As far as sway bars go though, you can buy Hotchkis' bars and they have a few different settings you pick from


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

dude515 said:


> Hello everyone, new to the forum here. Have an 04 gto and read somewhere that steering ratio was adjustable stock. Also heard about adjustable sway bars. Anyone with any info on this? I would love to change the steering ratio just a tad. Feels kind of numb for about a quarter turn.


Stock the GTO suppose to have a variable ratio steering but that is depending on speed. The sway bars are not adjustable stock. You can get a quicker ratio rack but it will cost you a arm and a leg from Pedders. Pedders, Hotskiss sale front and rear adjustable sways and SLP sale rear only adjustable sway bar.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

Got it. Many thanks.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

How do you make an anti-roll bar adjustable? Isn't it just a piece of spring steel rod?


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> How do you make an anti-roll bar adjustable? Isn't it just a piece of spring steel rod?


They put 3-4 holes at the end of the bar. It's adjustable in the sense that by moving the end links you stiffen or loosen the bar up.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That makes sense, reduce or increase the amount of torsion on the bar based upon leverage. I really don't see why you wouldn't want the stiffest friggn anti-roll bar you can buy, but that's just me.

I've been so busy with school, I don't keep up with mods anymore LOL.

I would like to get adjustable shocks when I move to suspension mods. Have a normal setting for the street, but at the strip set it such that they act like 90/10s for better weight transfer...


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

Poncho Dan said:


> That makes sense, reduce or increase the amount of torsion on the bar based upon leverage. I really don't see why you wouldn't want the stiffest friggn anti-roll bar you can buy, but that's just me.


Going too large can cause pre-mature tire wear.

On Corvette's, for example, people tend to put the Z51 sways (largest narrow body bars) on base and F55 cars but no one swaps in the Z06 or ZR1 sways as they are designed for larger tires and put on more force than the stock tires can really handle.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

FYI. I don't think you can buy the Pedders racks anymore. GM discounted the gears they used to swap in.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> FYI. I don't think you can buy the Pedders racks anymore. GM discounted the gears they used to swap in.


I found a place on the net that still sells one of the two pedders racks. I think it's the regular one though not the "quick" one.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> That makes sense, reduce or increase the amount of torsion on the bar based upon leverage. I really don't see why you wouldn't want the stiffest friggn anti-roll bar you can buy, but that's just me.
> 
> I've been so busy with school, I don't keep up with mods anymore LOL.
> 
> I would like to get adjustable shocks when I move to suspension mods. Have a normal setting for the street, but at the strip set it such that they act like 90/10s for better weight transfer...


Adjustable sway bars are like coil overs. People buy them and don't know how to adjust them. You adjust them to adjust under/over steer. Some race cars adjust them with handles inside the car on the fly. Usally they get adjusted for fuel loads, ect.


----------



## Richtenb (Feb 1, 2010)

And who doesn´t love oversteering  you rear tires looses grip in every corner no mather what. Although the hotchkis on the stiffest both back and in the front gives a little too much oversteer


----------

